# 1920 Dayton Bicycle Catalog



## Goldenindian (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey hey Cabe, I scored an original 1920 Dayton catalog today. Not a lot of new information. 
I am always amazed with the quality of some of this paper from 100 years ago. Just wanted to share with the community. Enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you for sharing! ^^^THIS^^^ is what The Cabe is all about


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2020)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 4, 2020)

Very nice! Thank you for taking the time to get legible images. That Dayton Racer Model No. 173 speaks to me.


----------



## JO BO (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to know what original pieces are.Jo Bo


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 5, 2020)

I have a 20inch small head tube Dayton motorbike.


----------



## oddball (Jun 5, 2020)

Wish you had a 1918 Dayton Catalog,  been looking for info


----------

